# Please give me your thoughts on my three year old



## equinelvr (May 7, 2012)

*additional photos for critique*

Hello all, I was able to get some photos of his front and hind end today. Hopefully this will provide for a better critique  When I was done with the photos, I noticed that he was a little cowhocked, amazing the things you see when you are looking closer.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know conformation well enough to judge..
Are his paint spots brindle?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

All I can say is that he looks adorable..

BUT, definitely subbing to see what our colour experts say about him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelvr (May 7, 2012)

he is for sure brindle. I have had him tested at UC Davis to see if he is chimeric and they did not indicate they found any evidence of it, can't disprove it either.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I can tell you he's brown, but from that picture, I don't really see any brindle. I see the lines you're seeing, but they look more like creases in his hair from bending.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Either way, I do like his conformation as a whole- though I can't really tell you if he'd be good for jumping since its not my expertise. I can't see why he couldn't do lower level though, if he enjoys it.

Solid, clean legs,slightly high withers and a neck that ties in a bit high, good porportions, a bit of a straight shoulder, good back length. Looks like he might need a better trim though, he flares out in those front hooves pretty significantly and they look rather long.


----------



## equinelvr (May 7, 2012)

here is an older photo, probably 6 months old or better, but it shows his brindle markings. He looks more reddish in this photo because it is very late in the day and the sun is low.


----------



## equinelvr (May 7, 2012)

I agre, he is ready for a trim, he has an appointment Sautrday. When I got him, he was significantly overgrown and flared really bad and we have not been able to get rid of it all yet. Here is to hoping we can!

Question though?  what is subbing ?


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Subbing means subscribing to thread.


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

I really like his brindle by the way!


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Very pretty coloring and very nice conformation which makes it 10x better! I really like his build. He looks solid and looks like he will last a long time. He looks a little toed out in both the front and hinds legs, which can affect movement. His front legs look odd in the first picture; they look almost too narrow for him? I'll attribute that to him being young and not having muscle. Cannons may be a little long. He has a nice, long sloping shoulder, and the angles match the pasterns which look compact and strong. His croup is also nice and long with a good slope, maybe just a TAD steep. His neck looks a little long for his body. 

Overall, a very very nice looking young prospect! I'm jealous  I think he'll definitely make a cute jumper. I love his head too by the way.


----------



## equinelvr (May 7, 2012)

ah, ok. Thank you. I am still fairly new and could not for the life of me figure out what it meant! LOL


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Neat color. he looks splayed out in front slightly , and I am not a fan of his hind end. Maybe it will improve when he gets some muscle tone and is worked, or maybe it is the angle of the picture ..


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

Its funny how people see different things! To me he looks turned out in front, it does look to be from the shoulder down so as he matures he may straighten up some more.

He looks straight in the shoulder and his hindquarter looks a little short to me.

As far as jumping, I have no idea sorry.

He looks like he has a cute face and I think another 12 months maturing and filling out will really benefit him.


----------



## equinelvr (May 7, 2012)

he seems to constantly change....growing.....I agree that with anither year a lot will change when he widens....especially with regular work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He's cute.. brindling intrigues me.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

He is such a cutie!


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

oh that's so cool that he's brindle! he's very cute - I won't comment much on conformation because I'm just learning... but is he a bit toed out in the rear? or is that pretty normal?


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have never seen a horse that color but it is so cool! He's adorable!! Not sure if this is bad but his legs are really long.


----------



## equinelvr (May 7, 2012)

Thank you all for your help! I am going to try to add new photos of his legs within a couple days, he just had a trim on Saturday that got rid of quite a bit of the flare and may help with the critique.


----------

